# Tailgating Food



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

It is football season. That means it's time for tailgating food. Now, any chump can grab a case of Natural Light and a bag of pretzels. A slightly more advanced chump can warm Johnsonville bratwurst on a grill. We should aspire for more.

So what are your top tailgating recipes? Extra points for entrees (meat, eggs, chile, etc.). The food has to be easily transported and either be eaten cold or be suitable for cooking on a grill.


----------



## Elev8 (Aug 18, 2011)

Being a Brit, the only permissable food at football matches are a greasy lukewarm meat pie (your meat content may vary) & a plastic beaker of Bovril, which will either be lukewarm too, or hotter than the surface of the sun.

Unless you're a corporate type in which case you'll be having prawn sandwiches, and be precluded from being classed as a "real" fan.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

When I want to bring it up a bit I get lobsters, cut them down the center and grill them. Top with any compound butter but basil butter usually gets the call.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

The lowest I go these days for mass quantity consumption beer is either yuengling or rolling rock.

Lately I've been making burgers with 50% lamb/beef.

Chicken/pepper/onion/mushroom kabobs always a hit!!


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ribs are tops for me. St. Louis cut spare ribs smoked for 6 hours at home, then quick frozen in butcher paper. Fire up a grill and slap them on until they sizzle, bbq sauce optional. And I never tailgate without homebrew. Nothing goes better with ribs than an American IPA.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 3, 2011)

A new one I started using recently is a grilled beef brat or Kielbasa sprinkled with a BBQ dry-rub. I use Rendezvous rub, personally. It's a BBQ joint in downtown Memphis.


----------

